

Half-Life 2 Performance: Mac vs PC - codedivine
http://themacgamer.com/2010/05/28/half-life-2-performance-mac-vs-pc/

======
g0atbutt
To be fair, this was written two years ago before Apple updated some of their
graphic drivers. It's much better now than when this article was written, but
it's still noticeably behind Windows.

------
codedivine
Sorry everyone, didn't notice it was written two years ago :(

------
farski
Is there some sort of update on how things have progressed in the two years
since this was written?

